# ANYONE!



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I am sitting here crying my heart out.My 7 year old Pomeranian died today.Took him in for waht appeared to be allergys and ended up congestive heart failure.It was a scene out of er vets as they tryed to save him.Now for animal lovers you will understand how i feel. Those that dont --thats ok too.But Misha was my buddy.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Debbie;Oh so sorry to hear about your loss. I think people like us seem to have a very special bond with their animals.I had to put down my original California Cat last year. Never mind I have 3 other ones, it was very sad to put that one down.It upset me so much, I thought I was going to have a heart attack from the grief. I buried her in my yard. The vet told me I would have to dig a very deep hole, or the coyotes would get to the body. Good advice, but did nothing for my sorrow.I share your loss, and understand.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Debbielee:I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. I can't imagine what it is like. I have 2 dogs and 4 cats and although I know the time will come when I'll have to say goodbye. Our pets become part of our lives and a family member. I believe that Misha has become an angel in doggy heaven and will be watching over you. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks nik--weenerI cant seem to stop crying--it was so unexpected.I keep thinking what if i just had kept him home--he get worse when we hwere there.I dont know--to much for me right now.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbie,My heart is crying along with you. I am so sorry. It has to be quite a nightmare. Our little ShihTzu is going on 13 and I know when her time comes it's going to be extremely rough on me. We've lost 2 beautiful Shelties over the years and it's heartbreaking. Both were very sudden and tragic experiences. Daisy was hit by a truck and Dusty died from either encephalitis or a brain tumor. They were wonderful pets and unfortunately we didn't have either of them very long before we lost them.A friend of mine lost their little dog a year ago and her husband made a small casket for Muffin. Then they put a soft blanket in the bottom and up the sides and wrapped Muffin in one of their sweatshirts so she wouldn't be alone. Then they buried her under one of their big apple trees in the backyard at a spot they can see from the house. I thought that was so sweet.Pets are part of the family and when we loose them we loose a member of the family. It's not easy.Please take care.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Karen,Oh yes this is soooo hard. With everything else that has come down this year--it is to much. Misha was my buddy and my poor husband is devastated--cryed and cryed.I had to put down my 16 year old shepard last summer--we buryed her under are willow tree and so Misha was buryed next to her today. My husband put huge decorative rocks on the graves.Thanks for responding.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2001)

Oh, Debbie, I'm so sorry. I'm an extreme animal lover of dogs. We have a 1 year old black lab and an 11 year old boston terrier. My lab, Rizzo, ......I swear I have never been soooo attached to a dog.I had to put down a daschund/terrier mix, Sugar, a few years ago and it was awful. I blubbered like a baby for days.My thoughts are with you, girl. Lynne


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Deb:This is so awful. My two cats are my buddies, so I know how you feel. I love dogs too!!! Have you thought about getting a new fuzzy pal from the pound? In memory of Misha. Pets are wonderful therapy and plenty need loving homes like yours.love, michele-


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have a beautiful white lab named Lily who will be 13 in June. She has been through so much with me, and I know her time is coming soon. She has just recently lost her hearing, and now is loosing her sight. It is coming on quick, and I hate to think about that awful day when she leaves us. I also have a one year old black kitty named Lucy. Lily and Lucy both know when I am having a bad day and play the part. Lucy curls up next to me in bed and won't leave my side. She just cuddles up and purrs away. (which is a feat in itself since she still has lots of kitten in her and is usually so wild she makes my head spin!!) Lily stays right next to the bed, and every time I roll around or move a little, she gets up and gives me one of those sweet lab kisses, and everything is better for that sinlge moment. They do play the role of therapy for me in many ways, and I don't know what I'll do when their time comes.Again, I am so sorry for your loss. Perhaps a new pet would be a good idea. Not as a replacement, but as a rememberance. Always helps put the loss at ease just a little.Thinking of you,Aimee L.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Debbie,I know how you are feeling. Just lost my Yorkie a couple of months ago. I thought he had a little touch of the stomach flu and found out he had a big mass in his liver that was inoperable. The most difficult thing in the world is to have to put your dog and friend to sleep. My sympathy to you---it takes time to heal!


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks Lashes, Tania and mamaOh Lashes i know what your going through--went through that with my shepard last summer--she lost her sight and hearing too--she was 16.yes tania--that is what happened to me--took the dog in for what i thought was a minor problem and then wham!I did rescue another today--i am the kind that wont wait--i dont need to wait--it actually helps me.I am not replacing Misha--that can not happen.Thanks allDebbie


----------

